# Hide Tanning?



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I have now four hides in my freezer and no more room : ( I would really like to get my hides tanned, 2 with hair on and two hair off. Does anyone know of a place/person that can tan these reasonably? I really would like to do the brain tanning since it doesn't use all the chemicals that commercial tanning does. I just don't have time to do these myself, although that was originally the intent. Thanks!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I sent several to www.wbplace.com a few years ago and they were nicely done. Don't remember the price. They also have a hide bank where you get credit by the inch and can use it for finished leather goods from their catalog.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My buddy may do it for you. I'll talk to him. What kind of price is fair? The brain method as long as u have the head...

Just talked to him what kind of condition are the hides in... did you de-hair them. Are they de-fleshed? has anything been done to them?


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

just sent you a pm wildman : )


----------

